# Where is Sue?



## Janderso (Dec 16, 2021)

Calling San Francisco Sue.......
I hope all is well!


----------



## brino (Dec 16, 2021)

The last post that I see from her was back in September.

However her profile shows she last visited Monday night:



Perhaps just a mention (@Susan_in_SF ) will get her to "check in" with the latest additions to her tool collection.

-brino


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 17, 2021)

Susan's good, we've had some text exchanges yesterday.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi guys,
Sorry for being so MIA.
As some of you know, I had several deaths in my immediate family within a few years.  When my younger sister passed away, I became less motivated with working towards getting my shop together.
In addition, my health issues from my rheumatoid arthritis has been getting worse.  I was getting the the nerves surrounding my lowest vertebrae's 6 facet joints burned off for pain relief (Radiofrequency ablation) every 6 months, but the last treatment didn't stop much pain.  So, a couple weeks ago, I had a procedure where 2 coiled wires were inserted in my lower back in something called a spinal stimulator where I control it with a remote control.  So far, my back does feel  better, and I can do more than before.  I am sharing all this info since some other members may have back pain, and perhaps can ask their doctor about either Radiofrequency ablation or spinal stimulation.  I just have to remember to remove the battery before showering, lol.
My 14 year old son said with screws in my foot, and wires out my back, I am turning into a cyborg ;-)




Also, I think I stayed away from this site just because I was embarrassed by my lack of progress with my shop.
I usually have to do everything by myself.  My 14 yr old son, who is mildly autistic, can now help with some heavy lifting if I need his help.  However. he's a video game player with spaghetti arms, so I can't expect too much help, lol
Anyways, I told myself that when my shop is finally ready, I definitely will post pics to this forum.
Also, due to real lack of space, I had to practice some serious self control whenever I found any super deals on machinist stuff.  
For now, I will  share a couple of my latest finds.
A few months ago, I was at a building resource salvage yard here in SF.  I saw this old rusty machine in the yard.  No one there knew what it was.  I bought this for  $45:


I removed the diy coolant shield, and this little guy is on my to-do list for a distant restoration. 

Finally, I want to tell you guys thank you for being concerned about me (and my tools)  
Having awesome, non-snobby, nice members is why I only post on this site.

Susan



brino said:


> The last post that I see from her was back in September.
> 
> However her profile shows she last visited Monday night:
> View attachment 388709
> ...





Janderso said:


> Calling San Francisco Sue.......
> I hope all is well!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your family and health problems.
It is good to hear from you once again!
The RFA was my latest procedure for my bad back.
In my case, it stirred up a hornets nest of nerve pain.
The stimulation thing is my next consideration.
It sounds like you are finally getting some relief. That has to be encouraging.
Glad you checked in.


----------



## brino (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Susan,

I am very sorry for your multiple losses. That type of profound loss would demotivate anyone.



Susan_in_SF said:


> So far, my back does feel better, and I can do more than before.


Excellent! but don't over do it, you are not fully bionic yet!



Susan_in_SF said:


> Also, I think I stayed away from this site just because I was embarrassed by my lack of progress with my shop.


No worries, there are many, many of us here with piles of procrastination for all kinds of reasons.
You have absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about; especially among your friends here.

Wow a surface grinder for $45!
Amazing. Congratulations.

Brian
(aka -brino)


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2021)

Ain't that the truth. Hi Susan, and Merry Christmas. Mike



brino said:


> No worries, there are many, many of us here with piles of procrastination for all kinds of reasons.
> You have absolutely noting to be embarrassed about; especially among your friends here.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't know you but sorry for your losses and medical issues. Getting older definitely doesn't help. 
All the best wishes and prayers.
Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 22, 2021)

Good to hear from you again.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 22, 2021)

you know workshops are always a work in progress and never finished, right? And that we love pics?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks guys for your support. 
Since I have to take my very elderly aunt to out annual Christmas get-together at her favorite Korean restaurant tomorrow, I was forced to get around to removing an awesome very antique drill in my car (so i can put one seat back up for 3 people to fit) that I picked up from a woman who sold it to me for $20.
I should have posted this pic along with the Sanfird SG48 surface grinder , but I forgot until now.  Here it is:



I took this pic before got a chance to clean up the mess.
Anyways, the seller told me it belonged to her now deceased husband, and she just wanted to get rid of it.
The leather belt is stretched out, and too loose, and the old motor needs rewiring.  
Really, this is my last tool purchase


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Really, this is my last tool purchase



That could mean either:

1) "This was my most recent tool purchase."

_OR_

2) "I am never buying another tool again."

I think we know you well enough to know it is NOT the second option.  

Brian


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan,   Sorry to hear about family,  Lost my sis last year.   On the back,   I have one of the spinal stimulators,  mine is implanted with a controller and Battery (supposed to work for 10 years) so no external wires.   It has helped a lot but does not do anything for other parts of my back, which the wife does not understand.   The oblation did not work on me,  Crashed on their table twice.  So the stimulator was one of the last options, And is better than the epidural pain injections into my spine.  So hope you do good with yours.  
Shops are always a work in progress,  especially if you like tools.   Wait a min I think that is about all of us.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2021)

EDIT:   So sorry, Susan, wrong thread…supposed to be in What did you buy today.  Duh.

Two recent purchases, the first almost doubled my Kwik Switch 200 mill tooling system, adding holders for MT3 and MT1, shell mills, 5/8” shank tools, the 1/2” Acura-Flex collet system, and more chucks, for which there is no natural upper limit.   I preload every tool I can anticipate per job and keep some standard tools always mounted, like edge finder, tap guide, 1/2” and 3/4” carbide end mills, and a dial indicator on a Noga arm with 3/8” shank…now THAT is handy.   Thanks to one of our members for the deal.

Second, a set of module 1.5 gear cutters.  8 cutters cover the range from small gears, 12 teeth, maybe, and up to linear racks.   I will make a surprisingly missing 62 tooth change gear, will report results.   I had to make a 22mm arbor with key for the cutters.


.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Thanks guys for your support.
> ...
> Really, this is my last tool purchase



I have never heard that statement before,


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 23, 2021)

kvt said:


> Susan,   Sorry to hear about family,  Lost my sis last year.   On the back,   I have one of the spinal stimulators,  mine is implanted with a controller and Battery (supposed to work for 10 years) so no external wires.   It has helped a lot but does not do anything for other parts of my back, which the wife does not understand.   The oblation did not work on me,  Crashed on their table twice.  So the stimulator was one of the last options, And is better than the epidural pain injections into my spine.  So hope you do good with yours.
> Shops are always a work in progress,  especially if you like tools.   Wait a min I think that is about all





Susan_in_SF said:


> Thanks guys for your support.
> Since I have to take my very elderly aunt to out annual Christmas get-together at her favorite Korean restaurant tomorrow, I was forced to get around to removing an awesome very antique drill in my car (so i can put one seat back up for 3 people to fit) that I picked up from a woman who sold it to me for $20.
> I should have posted this pic along with the Sanfird SG48 surface grinder , but I forgot until now.  Here it is:
> 
> ...


Btw guys, I normally would never buy any drill whose table has any drill holes, but I made an exception for this one.  Here is a pic of the holes.


Is it possible to somehow fill the holes where it is not obvious, or would it be better left as is?


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Btw guys, I normally would never buy any drill whose table has any drill holes, but I made an exception for this one.  Here is a pic of the holes.
> View attachment 389595
> 
> Is it possible to somehow fill the holes where it is not obvious, or would it be better left as is?


JB Weld, or lead.
After you clean up the table with EvapoRust, a wire wheel, or a sander/grinder.


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2021)

At least it's not too bad; I'd call that a "small constellation of shame" rather than an "arc of shame".

Jeff, has it right! There are a couple examples here of good repair jobs on tables much worse than that.
I will post back with links if I find them.....

Brian


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 23, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> Don't know you but sorry for your losses and medical issues. Getting older definitely doesn't help.
> All the best wishes and prayers.
> Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Thank you Charlie


----------



## tq60 (Dec 23, 2021)

Make some metal table filler.

Start with good SLOW cure epoxy, mix a test batch and test to see if it can be thinned with alcohol or acetone.

Visit the table your Crider is on and scrape up the grinding bits.

Dump in alcohol and stirr to clean then use magnet to get just the steel and iron.

You need enough to over fill each hole.

Get the hole to be done very clean, wire wheel, solvent maybe some naval jelly, some rust may be okay but no oil or other stuff.

Place packing tape over hole and cover a few inches in all directions.

Cut out tape above hole.

Now fun part, mix small batch of epoxy, enough to fill one hole, use bowl shaped object.

With tooth pick take some and paint the hole with a little bit, scrap it in to make sure all surfaces coated.

Next add cleaned grinder steel to epoxy along with a little bit of above thinning solvent.

Mix well to insure well coated.

Fill hole with mixture, use screwdriver to pack it in and keep working it to get as much steel in as possible.

When you think it is full make sure the epoxy is coating everything well and a bit taller than the table.

Let cure for a week.

With sanding pad in 90 degree die grinder you can carefully dress where it is high.

Switch to file when close, the tape will act as protector of table and spacer.

When you get even with tape remove tape and carefully use file to bring it down.

Will be almost same color and the steel will make it very strong against pressure.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 24, 2021)

tq60 said:


> Make some metal table filler.
> 
> Start with good SLOW cure epoxy, mix a test batch and test to see if it can be thinned with alcohol or acetone.
> 
> ...


Thank you tq60 for the step-by-step instructions.  It makes sense, and totally doable.
Definitely give it a try.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 24, 2021)

Btw, with this old little Champion drill, the leather belt that it came with is too stretched out.  Unlike my Logan flat belt lathe (which I bought a serpentine belt I plan on installing), I was hoping to keep the replacement belt leather, if possible.  I've read some bad stuff online about leather belt performance compared to serpentine.  
If you were me, would you stick to leather, just for the vintage look, or would you go serpentine so that the drill will have more oomph?
I would ask the folks at vintage machinery, but they get their panties in a bunch if I say the wrong thing.  Hence, another reason why I stick to this site.


----------



## tq60 (Dec 24, 2021)

You are welcome!

Did same on our BP mill years ago and still good.

There are different epoxies, we have some for HVAC coil repair that is light color and super strong and $$$

There may be others color of steel or just clear.

If you get fine enough grinding dust the color does not matter

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Dec 24, 2021)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Btw, with this old little Champion drill, the leather belt that it came with is too stretched out. Unlike my Logan flat belt lathe (which I bought a serpentine belt I plan on installing), I was hoping to keep the replacement belt leather, if possible. I've read some bad stuff online about leather belt performance compared to serpentine.
> If you were me, would you stick to leather, just for the vintage look, or would you go serpentine so that the drill will have more oomph?
> I would ask the folks at vintage machinery, but they get their panties in a bunch if I say the wrong thing. Hence, another reason why I stick to this site.


Contact California industrial rubber, they can make lace up belting, we need to do same for our SB 14.5. Keep forgetting to take belt off. 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 24, 2021)

Sorry about your sister, Susan.  I lost a brother four months ago.  Yeah, it's not easy.   I had to laugh when you had to clear out the car so you can take your aunt to a restaurant.  I know about that.  Should never had gotten an extended cab pickup.  As for that drill being your last purchase.   RIIIIIIGHT!  In fact, if I found out that you really did stop buying, then I know something is wrong .  Seriously. don't ever be embarrassed, us guys really like hearing from you.  Hope you feel better and Merry Xmas.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 27, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> Sorry about your sister, Susan.  I lost a brother four months ago.  Yeah, it's not easy.   I had to laugh when you had to clear out the car so you can take your aunt to a restaurant.  I know about that.  Should never had gotten an extended cab pickup.  As for that drill being your last purchase.   RIIIIIIGHT!  In fact, if I found out that you really did stop buying, then I know something is wrong .  Seriously. don't ever be embarrassed, us guys really like hearing from you.  Hope you feel better and Merry Xmas.


Aw, thanks dogwood.  It's good to hear you guys actually enjoy reading about my excuses to buy old tools.  It's something I usually keep to myself when I amongst non tool folks.  But, on this site, I am reminded I am not alone, at all


----------

